# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Pijn aan de rechterborst

## dotito

Weet er iemand wat dit kan zijn,als ge op u borst duwt zoals de gynecoloog dat doet dat het verschrikkelijke pijn.
Is aan de onderkant van mijn rechterborst.
Zijn er nog vrouwen die dat hebben,of hebben gehad?
Sinds een paar dagen heb ik daar enorm last van dacht van zal wel overgaan,maar niet dus!


Heb nl een afspraak gemaakt bij de gynecoloog,maar kan pas 3 sept bij haar lange wachtlijst plus dat ze nog in verlof gaat.

Alvast bedankt Do

----------


## Oki07

Ik weet niet hoe een gynecoloog op je borst duwt, maar ik heb zelf ook wel eens pijn aan de onderkant en dan aan de buitenkant van mijn borsten. Met name als ik ze wat omhoog duw vanaf de zijkant/buitenkant. Ik heb het vooral als ik de pil lang doorslik. Mijn moeder heeft pijn voordat ze ongesteld moet worden; ook aan de onderkant van haar borsten.
Als je je ongerust maakt, zou ik een afspraak met de huisarts maken; daar kun je vast eerder terecht.

----------


## dotito

@Oki,

Ja is idd aan de onderkant van mijn borst dat dat pijn doet.Aan de pil kan het niet liggen want ik neem geen pil,maar misschien kan het wel te maken hebben door ongesteld te worden.Normaal gezien heb ik dat zo'n paar dagen op voorhand last van.Maar kan dat een week van tevoren ook zijn dat je er al last van kunt krijgen?

----------


## Onassa

Ja Do, daar kan je zeker een week van te voren al last van hebben omdat je dan tussen de eisprong en de menstruatie zit.
Mijn borsten gaan ook meestal een week van te voren al pijnlijk worden.
Als ik dan 's avonds de bh uit doe moet ik ze gewoon ondersteunen met mijn handen, zo gevoelig zijn ze dan.
Nu heb ik cupmaat E, dus ze zijn ook behoorlijk zwaar helaas.

----------


## Oki07

Mijn moeder heeft dat ook; voordat ze ongesteld moet worden, moet ze, als ze de trap op loopt, haar borsten vasthouden. En zij heeft cup B.

----------


## dotito

@Onassa,

Heb dat nooit niet gehad,ale toch niet zo pffff...doet dat pijn zeg.Mijn man kan er zelfs niet aankomen zo gevoelig is dat.

Dank U Wel voor jullie reactie's

Groetjes Do :Wink:

----------


## Maikee

Jaa , het kan best wel pijn doen , k'heb het al verschillende keren meegemaakt toch wat pijn ,, de meeste klagen erover toch maar beter niet op duwen Haha....
x

----------


## Luuss0404

Ja mijn borsten zijn ook gevoeliger voordat ik ongesteld moeten worden, ene keer heb ik er meer en langer last van dan de andere keer, geen idee hoe dat komt...

----------


## lisah50

Mijn borsten zijn onderzocht d.m.v. mri scan, aangezien ik ook enorm zeurende borstenpijn heb. Ik haal me van alles en nog wat in mijn hoofd. Maar de scan is goed. Waarschijnlijk zijn het de zenuwen in de borst of cysten die pijn doen. De ene dag heb ik erge last van pijnlijke borsten, de andere dag heb ik helemaal geen pijn. Binnenkort ga ik weer in scan laten maken, nee niet in Nederland, want de dokter vindt dat niet nodig. I

----------


## Luuss0404

@ lisah50,
Op een MRI zou een cyste te zien moeten zijn.
Het kan inderdaad te maken hebben met beknelde of overbelaste spieren of zenuwen in of rond de borst.
Ikzelf heb de dag nadat ik gefitnest heb en borst/schouder spier oefeningen heb gedaan ook wat pijnlijke/gespannen borsten.
Ik heb hier http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=5459 ook info geplaatst waaronder dat gespannen/pijnlijke borsten ook kunnen liggen aan vit B6 tekort of teveel gebruiken van zout.

----------


## lisah50

Luus, dank je voor je reactie. Vraagje, is een MRI scan van de beide borsten beter dan een mammografie? Ik heb de laatste mammografie in de VS gehad. Een heel modern apparaat daar, waarin ik de borst in een soort koker moest doen. Ik wou dat ze dit apparaat ook in Nederland hadden. Maar nee hoor, hier worden ze, de borsten, als rijpe druiven geperst en geplet!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Lisah,
Graag gedaan hoor  :Smile: 
Ik heb even informatie opgezocht en vond het volgende; 
*Borstkanker MRI scan onderzoek* 
Het maken van een MRI- mammografie is de nieuwste methode in de preventie en diagnostiek van borstkanker. Deze methode is zeer trefzeker in het ontdekken van tumoren met name in het beginstadium (Beginstadium van een mammacarcinoom; Carzinoma in situ).
In een te Bonn (Duitsland) uitgevoerd onderzoek werden 7.000 vrouwen zowel met een röntgen- mammografie als ook met een MRI- scan mammografie onderzocht. Bij 167 vrouwen werd beginnende borstkanker door middel van de MRI- scan gevonden. Bij het röntgenonderzoek werden slechts 93 gevallen ontdekt. Deze resultaten zijn des te belangrijker, omdat er met de MRI- scan mammografie vooral agressieve beginnende borstkanker in 98% van de gevallen ontdekt werden. Met de normale mammografie werd slechts 52% der gevallen ontdekt.
Hoewel de trefzekerheid bij de diagnose van borstkanker en het ontdekken van meerdere tumorhaarden in de borst overtuigend zijn, moet de MRI- scan mammografie worden aangevuld met een ultrasoon borstonderzoek zodat ook eventuele zich in de borst bevindende microkalk (kalkafzetting in het weefsel) kan worden onderscheiden. 
*Borstonderzoek. Preventieve MRI-scan mammografie.*
Met 25 % is borstkanker (Mamma carcinoom) de meest voorkomende vorm van kanker bij vrouwen. Tussen het 30e en 60e levensjaar komt elke 8e tot 10e vrouw hiermee in aanraking. Dit maakt een adequate onderzoeksmethode noodzakelijk, welke kwaadaardige tumoren nauwgezet herkent en die bovendien geen schadelijke bijwerking in de vorm van röntgenstraling heeft. De MRI van de borsten is een dergelijke onderzoeksmethode, nauwkeurig en zonder schadelijke bijwerkingen. Een borst is een orgaan met veel weke delen en daarom is een preventief MRI borstkankeronderzoek bijzonder geschikt.
*Hoe verloopt een MRI-scan mammografie?*
In vergelijking met de normale mammografie is de MRI- mammografie niet alleen zonder stralingsgevaar, maar ook volledig pijnloos. Bij het onderzoek ligt de vrouw, gekleed in een badmantel, op haar buik op een speciale onderzoekstafel die in de magneetbuis van de tomograaf geschoven wordt. In vergelijking met de conventionele mammografie is deze ultramoderne methode ook zeer geschikt voor patiënten met dicht klierweefsel, wat de beeldkwaliteit en de daaruit voortvloeiende diagnose van borstkanker op geen enkele wijze beïnvloedt. Bovendien kunnen bij anatomisch anders gebouwde vrouwen met zeer grote borsten, de borstkas en ook de oksels gecontroleerd worden.
*Voorwaarden voor de diagnose en preventie van borstkanker.*
De MRI-scan mammografie dient te geschieden de 15e dag van uw nieuwe menstruatie cyclus. Om redenen van verminderde weefseldichtheid, in deze periode, is het klierweefsel zeer goed te beoordelen. Indien vooronderzoeken van de borst of de resultaten van een onlangs uitgevoerde mammografie voorhanden zijn, dient u deze mee te brengen. Door het innemen van hormonen verandert het borstweefsel, het is hierdoor moeilijker te beoordelen. Voor de allerbeste diagnose van borstkanker dient u vier tot zes weken voor het onderzoek met het innemen van hormoonpreparaten te stoppen. Indien dit niet mogelijk is zullen we toch een MRI mammografie kunnen maken. 
_(Bron; privatescan.nl)_

Wat ik hieruit opmaak is dat een normale mri beter zou zijn dan de gebruikelijke mammografie ivm dichtheid weefsel, grootte van de borsten etc, maar dat er nu dus een andere manier is alleen weet ik niet of ze die in NL of België ook gebruiken.

Ben het met je eens dat de mammografie hier verouderd is!
Heel veel succes!

----------


## lisah50

Dank voor het artikel. Wel raar, dat op de buik liggen, aangezien ik tijdens de scan plat op de rug moet liggen, uiteraard met ontblote borsten en dan ´´bekeek´´ de arts de borsten door middel van een handscan.Liet me een beetje aan de handscan aan de kassa denken!! Fijne (werk)dag!

----------


## christel1

Lisah, 
Dat lijkt me eerder een echo die ze genomen hebben van je borsten. Heb liever een echo dan een mammo want een mammo doet verschrikkelijk zeer omdat ik geen grote borsten heb. 
Ik heb makkelijk last van cystes in de borsten, een soort watercystes en dan mogen ze ook niet aan mijn borsten zitten. Ik doe er dan een paar dagen progestogel (stofnaam progesterone) op, dit is voor pijnlijke borstspanning en dat werkt bij mij prima, misschien heb je daar iets aan ?

----------

